# my first rat



## gypsyrose (Aug 21, 2013)

Sweetpea. She seems very sweet. She licks and nibbles a lot.


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

You only have one?


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

She needs a friend. It's healthier for them, because a buddy can help groom in hard to reach places. Rats are also very active at night and a fried would help keep her occupied until you wake up. Rats are pack animals and need other rats to be the happiest they can be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I would recommend getting her a friend. She is cute by the way.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Sweetpea. Welcome.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

She looks very cute, abit like my rory. but everyone else is right, she needs company. She won't be happy unless she has a friend or 2 or 3 or 4 lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

She's so cute she does need a friend how ever because they are very social animals and we can't fulfill a rat friend need. The licking is a good sign because she's grooming you does she use her teeth when she nibbles? Or is it really light she may be just testing what's infront of her to see what it is she looks to have red eyes and that can mean she may have poor eye sight. For bonding I would use immersion you can read about it in the behaviour section I believe it's a sticky.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gypsyrose (Aug 21, 2013)

She was alone when i came across her. I got her a friend the very next day. They came from the same local breeder but two diffrent stores. The stores were closing so it took me till the next day to get spook. (big ol scardy rat  spook is jumpy at any loud noise.)


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

AWESOME SAUCE so cute both of them. Welcome to the world of rattys. We are so glad you have joined us:3

... Wait that sounded cultish. Uhh I like yo rats! 

Yeah I'm going with that last one. XD NO BUT SERIOUSLY welcome its tons of fun owning rats. They can do almost any trick a dog can. They are so darn smart an loveable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

So cute!! Happy to see she has a friend now!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww I named one of my ratties Spook too  very cute!


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

aaaw sweet pea looks so much like my first rat :3
they are too cute

Allonsy!


----------

